# Koi wollen nicht essen....



## thomas.pajonk (28. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


vor drei TAgen haben wir unsere Koi von einem Teich in den anderen (neuer Teich) transportiert. Dieser Transport beinhaltete auch 15 Minuten Autofahrt. Die Fische sind quietsch fidel im neuen Wasser, aber essen nicht..... Hat jemand von euch eine Idee woran das liegen kann bzw. was ich machen muss?????


Vielen Dank & Gruss, Thomas


----------



## Jogibärle (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi wollen nicht essen....*

Vielleicht sind sie auf Diät

Das dauert ein paar Tage bis sich die Fische eingelebt haben in den neuen Teich, danach fressen sie dann auch wieder.


gruß


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi wollen nicht essen....*

das gleiche futter hast du ja auch verwendet ?


----------



## tattoo_hh (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi wollen nicht essen....*

na ich weiss nicht...
hab mir gestern meine neuzugänge geholt,
temperatur angleichen,
wasser angleichen,
salzbad und dann in den teich..
viertel stunde später gab es für alle futter (ein wenig) und die neuen waren dabei....
kann aber auch sein das sie den anderen einfach nur alles nachmachen....

oder ist das bei die für alle fische ein neuer teich??


----------



## Jogibärle (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi wollen nicht essen....*

Wenn ich einmal mit dem Kescher was raus hole irgentwelchen Schmutz, das paßt den Viecher gleich nicht.
Dann bleiben sie nen Tag unten und kommen gar nicht rauf weil sie denken ich hole sie raus und fressen dann nicht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi wollen nicht essen....*

ich habe festgestellt das meine goldies schon unterscheiden welches futter sie fressen, ich füttere immer JBL sticks + flocken + bachflohkrebse. Ausm Tierladen hab ich dann mal nen paar Proben koifutter bekommen - keine sticks sondern so kügelchen - die wollten die gar nicht haben und haben dann eben einige zeit nix gefressen


----------



## Teicher (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi wollen nicht essen....*

Ich nehme an, die Fische finden in 'ne normal eingefahren Teich der mehrere Jahre alt ist uuund groß genug ist, so wie so genügend futter finden und fressen nichts weil sie bis zum stehkragen satt sind.  So isses bei mir.  Ich versuche zu füttern- und nehmen tun sie das futter schon an, aber sofort wieder ausspucken. Obwohl,es ist das selbe wie immer!?????


----------



## thomas.pajonk (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi wollen nicht essen....*

Hallo zusammen!


Erst einmal danke für eure Antworten.

Ja, ich habe das gleiche Futter und ja, der Teich sollte groß genug sein... 6 Koi in 40kl


Vieleicht stört der Grill auf der Terrasse......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi wollen nicht essen....*

Hab ein wenig Geduld  Wenn sie Munter sind und umher schwimmen ist es erst einmal OK. Nur ablegen sollten sie sich nicht, dann stimmt etwas nicht. 
Versuch mal Sinkfutter, mal sehen ob sie das nehmen. Und wie viel Grad hat das Wasser ?


----------

